# Heilbuttangeln in Nordkanada und Alaska



## BenRodes (21. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Wir überlegen derzeit, im Sommer 2005 einen Trip nach Nordkanada oder Alaska zu unternehmen um mal gezielt auf die Tischplatten zu fischen. Da es nicht unbedingt der pure Luxus auf einer (schwimmenden) Lodge sein muss, hier die Frage:

Wer kennt gute Alternativen zu teuren Pauschalreisen? Also Gebiete oder idealerweise direkt Unterkünfte.
In erster Linie suchen wir eine passable Hütte (gerne Selbstverpflegung) mit einem oder zwei guten Booten. Perfekt wäre als Boot eine Dieselschnecke mit Echolot, wo 4-6 Leute Platz haben. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Anregungen!


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2003)

hallo ben,

ein herzliches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























 im anglerboard... ein kveite jeger im AB ist immer was feines  #h

kann dir aber bedauerlicherweise nichts zu alaska sagen, da ich ausgesprochener norgefanatiker bin. aber versuche es mal bei sockeye... er ist meines wissens nach ein erfahrener kanadaspezi... hier zwar was das lachsfischen anbelangt, aber ich denke mal zum thema kveite kann er dir auch was berichten, was alternativen zu pauschalreisen anbelangt #h


----------



## Jetblack (21. November 2003)

Hi Benrodes,

es gibt angeblich eine Menge gute Stellen entlang der Kueste - nur muss man die finden.

Jetzt unterscheidet sich die Angelei dort z.T. massiv von z.B. Norwegen. Im allgemeinen fischt man mehr auf der offenen See.

Der Bootsverleih ist nach meiner Erfahrung entweder
- nicht moeglich
- horrend teuer

Das ging bei uns soweit, dass ich spontan ein Kanu gekauft hab, um wenigstens kuestennah ein wenig zu fischen.  Zum Glueck hat kein Heilbutt angebissen 
Schau Dir mal diesen Thread hier an - )Jim Pook ist Guide und hilft eigentlich gerne bei Fragen)

http://groups.google.de/groups?q=Ji...3$0$9403$2c56edd9@news.cablerocket.com&rnum=1

(Wenn die Monster URL nicht klappt, unter google Gruppen nach Jim Pook Halibut suchen )

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Jetblack (21. November 2003)

@ Jirko ....

... sach mal, arbeitest Du nix  

Jetblack


----------



## ThomasL (21. November 2003)

Hallo BenRodes

Erstmal herzlich willkommen an Board!

Alaska ist sehr interessant für die Heilbuttangelei, z.B. Homer oder Seward sind sehr gute, leicht erreichbare Plätze. Das allerbeste für grosse Platte ist allerdings Dutch Harbor/Unalaska (gehört zu den Aleuten-Inseln). Der Flug von Anchorage nach Dutch Harbor ist allerdings ca. $ 800.--. Die Charterkosten sind dort nicht höher als auf dem Festland ($ 165.--). Hütten zum mieten hab ich dort allerdings im Netz nicht gefunden, möglicherweise lässt sich aber doch was machen. Im Unisea-Inn kostet ein Doppelzimmer $110.--/Tag. Hier die Webseite: 

http://www.grandaleutian.com

Ich bin übrigens für 2005 eine Angelboard-Reise nach Alaska mit Schwerpunkt Meeresangeln am vorbereiten.


----------



## Kunze (21. November 2003)

Hallo BenRodes!







 on Board. #h

http://www.grandaleutian.com/


----------



## Catcher_Dan (21. November 2003)

*Homer ist TOP!!!*

Hallo BenRodes,

ich war im Jahre 1998 mal in Alaska! 'Halibut-Capital of the World' ist für mich seit dieser Zeit Homer bzw. Anchor Point (kurz vor Homer)! Wir haben bei einer Ausfahrt über 20 Platte gefangen, wobei die größten 171 und 117 Pfund hatten...siehe Benutzerbild! Wahnsinns Fische!
Leider kenne ich keine buchbaren Unterkünfte, da ich bei einem Kollegen untergekrochen bin!

Also, Homer ist klasse...übrigens auch zum Lachsfischen!

Tight lines

Catcher Dan


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2003)

mensch thomas, dich hatte ich ganz vergessen! verzeihst du mir? :m

@jetblack... nö, bin richtig hart am werkeln und dank standleitung aber permanent online und am stöbern :z


----------



## BenRodes (21. November 2003)

WOW!!

Ich bin geplättet 

Vielen Dank für den freundlichen Empfang und die schnellen Antworten!

@ ThomasL
Ich habe da direkt einen sehr interessanten link bezüglich Seward gefunden. Mal sehen, was der Käptn mir so antwortet. Das mit den Aleuten klingt ebenfalls vielversprechend, aber ich denke, dass die Kosten da auch aus dem Ruder laufen könnten. Insgesamt habe ich mir vorgenommen, den Kumpels eine Reise unter € 2.000,-- pro Nase (ohne Verpflegung) zu organisieren. Wenn dann schon die Flüge fast das Geld kosten..... ohje 

@ Jirko
Norge ist auch klasse. Waren dieses Jahr am Nordfjord, aber wir wollen wirklich mal gezielt auf große Platten gehen. Soroya soll ja eine tolle Möglichkeit bieten, aber ...... naja, mal was anderes sehen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. November 2003)

Willkommen BenRodes!

@ Jirko
Hi, was macht der große Cateringauftrag?


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2003)

hallo fischmäulchen,

wenn du die va am 15.11. meinst... unsere 700 gäste waren begeistert, will sagen, es war ein fulminanter erfolg für unser haus... und für mich natürlich  #h

PS: woher weißt du davon?


----------



## ThomasL (21. November 2003)

@Jirko

klar, ist verziehen:m 

@BenRodes

stimmt, Norge ist auch sehr schön und ich gehe sehr gerne immer wieder hin, aber die Chancen für Heilbutt sind an der Pazifikküste von Kanada und Alaska einfach viel besser. Ich hab noch einen Link für Hütten in Seward:
http://www.millerslandingak.com/ 

noch ein Charterboot:
http://www.crackerjackcharters.com/ 

auch interessant:
http://www.halibut.net/


----------



## BenRodes (21. November 2003)

Vielen Dank!

Vielleicht hängen wir uns glatt an die Reise dran. Normalerweise bin ich immer die arme S**, an der die Organisiation hängen bleibt. 
Wie lange soll der Trip dauern und welche Preisvorstellung hast du?
Also bei der Anlage mit Boot in Seward käme ich für 14 Tage vor Ort auf ungefähr € 3.000,-- und da werden nicht viele mitwollen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. November 2003)

@Jirko

Hab davon im Board gelesen. Dachte dies kommt jetzt erst auf dich zu. 700 Gäste ist schon ne ganze Menge. Wart ihr nur für den kulinarischen Zauber verantwortlich?


----------



## ThomasL (21. November 2003)

@BenRodes

wird auf ca. 3500 - 4000 Euros kommen (Heilbuttcharter sind halt teuer) alles zusammen mit Flug, je nach Anzahl Teilnehmer, Dollarkurs, etc.. Es sind zwei Wochen geplant, genauer Termin ist noch nicht festgelegt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2003)

Willkommen im Anglerboard BenRodes.


----------



## BenRodes (22. November 2003)

@ThomasL
Hört sich echt nicht schlecht an, ich bleibe am Ball.


----------



## chippog (23. November 2003)

plötzlich wird der plattfischbereich im einige kilo angereichert, brauchst du nur statt dem zweifelhaften wort butt das doppelt so lange zauberwort schreiben und schon startet so mancher tag - und nachttraum... na hoffentlich wirds was mit der reise! viel erfolg!! c hippog(lossus, falls jemand nach meiner signatur fragen sollte).

ps @ fischmäulchen, bist du eigentlich auch im cateringgeschäft oder interessiert es dich nur so? war früher selber mal am mitknechten, familienbetrieb, aber nie mehr als hundert leute.


----------

